# flipar



## Fussy

Hola! 
Me gustaría saber si la expresión española de: ''flipar'' tiene una traducción similar en francés. El otro dia vi una película en la que parecía que dijeron ''fliper'' (no sabría ni escribirlo bien) y quería saber si es posible que esa sea la traducción o de lo contrario no se puede traducir igual. 
Gracias a todos! Un saludo! ^^


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Fussy,

*Larousse:
flipper* [flipe] verbe intransitif 
(de  l'anglais _to flip, _secouer) 
_
Fam. _
*1. *Éprouver un sentiment  d'angoisse lié à l'état de manque, en parlant d'un toxicomane. 
*2. *Être déprimé ou  excité ; être dans un état second.
-----------------------------------------
*R A E*
*flipar**.*
 (Del ingl. amer. _to flip_, agitar, sacudir).

* 1.     * intr. coloq. Estar bajo los efectos de una droga.

* 2.     * intr. coloq. Estar o quedar entusiasmado. _La gente flipaba con la música._

* 3.     * intr. coloq. Agradar o gustar mucho. _Me flipan las motos._

* 4.     * prnl. coloq. *drogarse.* _Se flipaba todos los días._
 ---------------------------------------------------------
Cela peut-il t'aider?

Yul


----------



## swift

Buenos días Fussy:

Como te ha indicado nuestro amigo Yul, tanto en castellano como en francés existe este verbo anglicado. Pero no son exactamente equivalentes. En francés, "flipper" se usa para expresar la angustia de la abstinencia de drogas y también para hablar de un estado depresivo (una especie de resaca moral, vamos a decir). En castellano, "flipar" tiene una connotación más bien positiva: gustarle a uno algo, estar entusiasmado por algo; también tiene dos acepciones negativas: drogarse y estar drogado.

En el diccionario de la casa, puedes apreciar varias traducciones para este verbo. Clic.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Fussy

Muchísimas gracias a todos! Es increible la velocidad a la que contestais! 
Merci beaucoup, c'est genial! 
Que Dios os bendiga a todos! Que Dieu vous benisse! ^^


----------



## 26naitsirc

Hola. Llevo días pensando y rebuscando cómo podría traducirse esta expresión coloquial castellana al francés. He visto algunos temas sobre "flipar" pero que no corresponden a lo que pregunto, ya que allí se pregunta la diferencia entre "flipar" en castellano y "flipper" en francés.

Mi pregunta sería en como se podría traducir a francés las expresiones "yo flipo, (tío)", en el sentido de estar muy sorprendido por algo. En el diccionario sale "être scié(e)", por lo que conjugado sería "je suis scié, (mec)", pero no me parece que tenga la misma fuerza que en español.

Por otro lado, la expresión de que "algo o alguien es flipante", en el mismo sentido de antes, de que algo nos sorprende mucho, tanto positiva como negativamente, aunque tiene un uso quizás más negativo (este pavo es flipante), no consigo encontrar una traducción correcta. Solo se me ocurren "marrant" y "drôle", pero no tienen exactamente el mismo significado.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Hola
-Yo flipo (sentido sorpresa) : j'hallucine mon gars (ou mec)/je suis sur le cul> locutions familières ; les bras m'en tombent/je suis soufflé/ça me la coupe>locutions courantes
-Este pavo es flipante : ce mec me troue le cul : muy vulgar/ ce type est hallucinant/m'hallucine (aussi bien utilisé positivement que négativement).

Saludos


----------



## 26naitsirc

Très intéressantes ces expressions que tu proposes

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Nolax

J'ai trop flippé: j'ai eu très peur

Yo lo flipo tío: moi j'hallucine mon gars


----------



## Cintia&Martine

26naitsirc said:


> Por otro lado, la expresión de que "algo o alguien es flipante", en el mismo sentido de antes, de que algo nos sorprende mucho, tanto positiva como negativamente, aunque tiene un uso quizás más negativo (este pavo es flipante), no consigo encontrar una traducción correcta. Solo se me ocurren "marrant" y "drôle", pero no tienen exactamente el mismo significado.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


- C'est de la boulette (atomique) ce type !  c'est de la pure boulette !
Malheureusement seulement dans un sens positif.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## 26naitsirc

Gracias Cintia


----------



## klgtz

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
*S*alut a tous,

*J*e suis en train de chercher une tradution française des expressions

1. Flipo con....
2. Estar flipado...ou Está flipado.

Merci  a tous


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Si tu lis ce fil depuis le début, tu verras les différentes traductions possibles. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cordob

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous ! Je voudrais dire à une amie "¡flipas con la cantidad de materia que entra en el examen!" mais j'arrive pas à m'exprimer d'une façon fluide. Voilà ma tentative :

J'hallucine qu'on (en?) ait autant à étudier pour l'examen.

Mais tout d'abord je sais même pas si c'est bien dit et en plus je cherchais quelque chose de plus litérale. Vous pouvez m'aider ? 

Merci !


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour, Cordob, 
Bonjour à tous,

Ta traduction : *"*_*J'hallucine qu'on en ait autant à étudier pour l'examen*_*"* me semble tout à fait correcte.
Peut-être que pour une traduction plus littérale, tu pourrais dire:
"Le nombre des matières concernées par cet examen est hallucinant", mais je pense que ta phrase est plus courante.

Bon après-midi.

Josiane


----------



## cordob

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Rizzos

Hola a todos.

Le he oido muchas veces a una amiga la expresión "triper" (no estoy seguro de cómo se escribe), la utiliza en francés igual que yo utilizo "flipar" en Castellano. 

¿Alguien me puede confirmar si es correcto?

Un saludo


----------



## logosi

Bonjour,

Tripper viens de l anglais To Trip ( Viajar ). 

Il s'utilise principalement par les jeunes; c'est au depart une expression associé au fumeur de marijuana ou autres drogues.

Par extension on emploi maintenant tripper dans le sens passer un bon moment; s amuser, trouver quelque chose drole ou agreable

Ex : Ce mec me fait tripper
Ce film été bien trippant
" Mec je suis défoncé, je tripp á mort "

N'etant pas une expression dans le dictionnaire; je ne sais pas te dire l'ecriture exacte


----------



## poppynet

J'arrive un peu tard mais comme on dit mieux vaut tard que jamais... 
Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas traduire "flipar" par "virer" (dans le sens d' _halluciner_)
ex: Quand le chef m'a fait cette réflexion, j'ai "viré"
Je sais que c'est très familier. Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde connaisse cette expression mais je voulais connaitre votre avis... 

A+ / Hasta luego 
poppynet


----------



## anitanita

Hola buenas! Cómo diríais "lo flipas en colores" o "flipas!" en francés? Es una expresión muy común en español y quiero saber un equivalente en francés. 
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------

